# En octubre inaugurarán Real Plaza de Chiclayo



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Pero o sea, uno tambien tiene que pensar que no todo lo que hiso fue el paseo de las musas. Si chequean la pagina, son mas de 100 y tantas obras que la gran mayoria tienen que ver con las mejoras que se hicieron para la copa america y otras cosas como asfalto, etc. <~~a~o pasado. 

Si chequean las obras que se tienen planeadas veran que el quiere hacer 13 piletas en pimentel y un ovalo de entrada para Zana. Tambien hay buenas obras con las cuales el pueblo se siente satisfecho.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que yo sepa, Chiclayo no tiene pagina web..


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

J Block said:


> De hecho que si...pues para tener un alcalde huachafo, la mayor parte del pueblo tiene que ser igual.


oe de verdad este es uno de los comentarios mas estupidos que e oido despues lo fastidias a Brazto... el hecho de que este alcalde ase obras estupidas aunque son simpaticas, hace obras para su pueblo osea para las zonas populares, etc realmente te pasaste al decir que la mayoria son unos Huachafos sin gustos aparte es un comentario medio gay me hace recordar a Carlos Cacho cuando dice Aggg :sleepy:


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Jiji, amor y paz. Bueno, Chiclayo si tiene pagina web aunque no empiece con muni. Y para no aislarme tanto del tema quisiera preguntarle a bajopontino porque dijo eso que se hace uno antes en chiclayo porque no hay mercado. Ripley tambien quiere entrar a Chiclayo...y no creo que lo hara en Chiclayo Real Plaza.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

njpch said:


> oe de verdad este es uno de los comentarios mas estupidos que e oido despues lo fastidias a Brazto... el hecho de que este alcalde ase obras estupidas aunque son simpaticas, hace obras para su pueblo osea para las zonas populares, etc realmente te pasaste al decir que la mayoria son unos Huachafos sin gustos aparte es un comentario medio gay me hace recordar a Carlos Cacho cuando dice Aggg :sleepy:


no decía "que aaaaaasco, borlini"?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

njpch said:


> oe de verdad este es uno de los comentarios mas estupidos que e oido despues lo fastidias a Brazto... el hecho de que este alcalde ase obras estupidas aunque son simpaticas, hace obras para su pueblo osea para las zonas populares, etc realmente te pasaste al decir que la mayoria son unos Huachafos sin gustos aparte es un comentario medio gay me hace recordar a Carlos Cacho cuando dice Aggg :sleepy:


Para mi esas obras no son simpaticas...te lo digo como estudiante de arquitectura aqui en California. Un simple consejo!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

off-topic: el foro está muerto hoydia mal ps.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

J Block said:


> Para mi esas obras no son simpaticas...te lo digo como estudiante de arquitectura aqui en California. Un simple consejo!


ummm supongo desde el punto de vista mia tambien hubiera preferido que se haga una obra con mas identidad cultural, cuando vivia en chiclayo osea en ese tiempo tendria 10 años recuerdo que el paseo de las musas era un lugar que me gustaba mucho y era agradable claro que en esa epoca... ahora pienso igual que tu osea sigo recondando que es un lugar agradable pero prefiero que se hubiera hecho otro tipo de obra en ves de ese paseo... bueno esa es mi opinion tambien respeto la tuya y como dice chalco Peace and love

saliendo mas del tema quien sabe mas o menos cuanto michi le falta ha chiclayo se una a Pimentel y a lambayeque con lo mucho que esta creciendo parece que ya falta poco...


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Espero que pronto haya noticias de este nuevo centro comercial. Me mantendre al tanto aunque ahora es algo duro porque ya no se puede ver La Industria de Chiclayo por internet. 

Lambayeque deberia estar dentro del area metropolitana de Chiclayo. Huanchaco se ubica a 13 km al noreste de Trujillo y pertenece al area metropolitana. Lambayeque de Chiclayo esta separada por 12 km. Mapa:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Buena colaboración Chalaco, que tal aérea!.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

njpch said:


> ummm supongo desde el punto de vista mia tambien hubiera preferido que se haga una obra con mas identidad cultural, cuando vivia en chiclayo osea en ese tiempo tendria 10 años recuerdo que el paseo de las musas era un lugar que me gustaba mucho y era agradable claro que en esa epoca... ahora pienso igual que tu osea sigo recondando que es un lugar agradable pero prefiero que se hubiera hecho otro tipo de obra en ves de ese paseo... bueno esa es mi opinion tambien respeto la tuya y como dice chalco Peace and love
> 
> saliendo mas del tema quien sabe mas o menos cuanto michi le falta ha chiclayo se una a Pimentel y a lambayeque con lo mucho que esta creciendo parece que ya falta poco...



Sip, sabes? No hay nada mas bonito que esos recuerdos de infancia, asi que entiendo tu forma de pensar. 

Pero quizas habria sido mejor una simple alameda con jardines, un caminito con bancas y faroles...quizas se veria mas simple y elegante.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

J Block said:


> Sip, sabes? No hay nada mas bonito que esos recuerdos de infancia, asi que entiendo tu forma de pensar.
> 
> Pero quizas habria sido mejor una simple alameda con jardines, un caminito con bancas y faroles...quizas se veria mas simple y elegante.


totalmente de acuerdo contigo


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

editado.


----------

